# Die "All-Mountain-Abschiedstour" goes to "Alte Veste"



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2003)

Nachdem Ihr am Sonntag richtig viel Spaß ohne mich hattet und der Tom ja schon den Wunsch geäußert hat nochmal über die Veste zu prügeln...

Vorschlag:
Sonntag 19.10.
um 10.00 Uhr an der Veste


----------



## Beelzebub (15. Oktober 2003)

wie gesagt ohne mich 

schick mal das logo rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ttbitg (15. Oktober 2003)

im aktuellen mountainbike-magazin wird in einem leserbrief behauptet die trails an der alten veste wären mittlerweile durch fällen von bäumen blockiert worden.

kann auch ev. in der aktuellen bike gewesen sein.

weiß jemand etwas genaueres?

ciao
 martin


----------



## Beelzebub (15. Oktober 2003)

das bezieht sich nur auf das gebiet wo die kantenklatscher waren,was nicht besonders groß war.es stellt sich aber die frage ob das sinnvoll war.

singletrails gibt es an der veste noch zur genüge.mein tipp solltest du zeit haben am sonntag dann schließ dich den jungs an.
guide alti kennt die veste wie seine hosentasche.


----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ttbitg _
> *im aktuellen mountainbike-magazin wird in einem leserbrief behauptet die trails an der alten veste wären mittlerweile durch fällen von bäumen blockiert worden.
> 
> kann auch ev. in der aktuellen bike gewesen sein.
> ...



Steht in der aktuellen Bike....

...das betrifft aber nur die Sprunghügel, die im alten Steinbruch hinter der Veste von den "Kantenklatschern" gebuddelt worden sind...

...die restlichen Trails sind immer noch "erste Sahne"...

wenn Du mitwillst:

"You're welcome!!!"


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Oktober 2003)

Schon witzig wenn man völlig unbedarft ins Forum schaut und Freds mit einem "All-Mountain" im Namen enteckt.  Passiert mir jetzt schon zum zweitenmal innerhalb von ein paar Wochen 

Macht aber nix, das tolle Wetter muss man ausnutzen!

Ich hab aber noch das Problem, dass am Sonntag bei mir eigentlich Familientreffen mit meiner Schwester nebst Familie geplant war. Ich schau mal ob ich das verlegen kann.

Ansonsten: Wie wärs mit Samstag?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## ttbitg (15. Oktober 2003)

na da bin ich aber beruhigt, dass die trails nicht schon gesperrt wurden bevor ich sie wenigstens einmal abgeritten habe.

kommendes wochenende ist allerdings schon verplant.
ev. ein anderesmal.
trotzdem danke.

auf welchem niveau (technisch, konditionell) fahrt ihr?
seit ihr alle die vollen cracks?

ciao
 martin


----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2003)

@Tom
von mir aus auch am Samstag...mal kucken, was unser Soz.-Päd. dazu sagt....M A A R I O O O !?

@ttbitg
...´komischer Name....

wir sind alles alte und fette Männer um die 50ig und wir heben unsere Räder über jede Wurzel....


----------



## ttbitg (15. Oktober 2003)

=
da pass ich ja perfekt dazu

ttbitg = throw that beat in the garbage can
ist eine band aus fürth, bzw. war eine band
bei dem nick kann man zumindest immer ausgehen, dass ernoch nciht belegt ist


----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ttbitg _
> *ttbitg = throw that beat in the garbage can
> ist eine band aus fürth, bzw. war eine band
> *



und ich dachte immer, ich kenne alle Fädder-Bands...

und zum Thema wie wir so fahren:
vom "Schinder" über "Hohlwaafer" und "Glitterfully-Kantenklatscher" bis "Grundlagenkönig" ist alles vertreten...

Grüße


----------



## Ralfbausa (15. Oktober 2003)

"alles alte und fette Männer um die 50ig "

Supi da könnte ich ja auch mitfahren...leider klappts dieses WoEn nicht. Hat eigentlich einer ein Sauerstoffzelt dabei.

soo long,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *"alles alte und fette Männer um die 50ig "
> 
> Supi da könnte ich ja auch mitfahren...leider klappts dieses WoEn nicht. Hat eigentlich einer ein Sauerstoffzelt dabei.
> ...



Nee, wir lassen Opfer immer im Wald verwesen und das Rad wird "brüderlich" unter den Stärksten in der Rotte "ausgefotzt"...


----------



## Ralfbausa (15. Oktober 2003)

Da habe ich aber Glück, das ich noch kein neues Bike gekauft habe...das erspart mir vielleicht das ich ausgekickt werde.

Außerdem dient mein uraltes Joshua nicht mal mehr zum ausschlachten, obwohl der Sattel is noch ganz ok.


----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *Außerdem dient mein uraltes Joshua nicht mal mehr zum ausschlachten, obwohl der Sattel is noch ganz ok. *



a bisserl was geht immer....


----------



## ttbitg (15. Oktober 2003)

mit feisten schweinen fahr ich nich


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> und ich dachte immer, ich kenne alle Fädder-Bands...
> *



Throw that Beat kommen aus ERLANGEN!!!


----------



## ttbitg (15. Oktober 2003)

also zu meiner zeit kamen die noch aus fädd.
das hießen sie aber auch noch ttbitg.
throw that beat hießen sie ja erst später, als sie dann auch nciht mehr wirklich gut waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ttbitg _
> *mit feisten schweinen fahr ich nich *



Feigling...


----------



## Ralfbausa (15. Oktober 2003)

sind wir doch mal ehrlich...wer gibt schon offen zu das er aus fädd kommt.    
.
.
.
war natürlich nur ein Scherz, nix gegen fädder.
(wenns nur nicht immer zur kärwa so voll wäre....)


Ein Scherzkeks


----------



## ttbitg (15. Oktober 2003)

tu halt net so großartig
oder machen dir feiste schweine auf vollgefederten fahrrädern etwa keine angst?
verboten gehört sowas.


----------



## Ralfbausa (15. Oktober 2003)

sind wir dochmal ehrlich...sind wir nicht alle ba und zu gern mal feiste schweindel


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ttbitg _
> *also zu meiner zeit kamen die noch aus fädd.
> das hießen sie aber auch noch ttbitg.
> throw that beat hießen sie ja erst später, als sie dann auch nciht mehr wirklich gut waren. *



Also ich hab jetzt mal a bisserl über Google gestöbert. Einigen wir uns einfach auf Nürnberg  (ich glaub der Klaus Kornfeld kam aus Erlangen, oder?)

Das hab ich z. B. gefunden:

In the decade between the mid 1980s and the mid 1990s, Nürnberg had a thriving music scene centered around the band Throw That Beat In The Garbagecan, who played a wonderful mixture of garage and pure pop. They took their name from one of their favorite B-52 songs, and proceeded to become the most popular band to come out of Nürnberg by that time. They were also one of the first to sign to a major label (and, unlike the others, they managed to stay there!). Led by quirky guitarist/singer/songwriter Klaus Cornfield, Throw That Beat In The Garbagecan actually managed what so few German bands have been able to achieve; international success. Their records have been released on labels all over the world, and they toured both the USA and Japan. They broke up in the mid 1990s, with Klaus going on to do solo work, as well as start his own comic book series "Kranke Comics".


----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RalfB _
> *sind wir doch mal ehrlich...wer gibt schon offen zu das er aus fädd kommt.
> .
> .
> ...



  Ich, und ich bin stolz drauf!!!!! 



> _Original geschrieben von ttbitg _
> *
> tu halt net so großartig
> oder machen dir feiste schweine auf vollgefederten fahrrädern etwa keine angst?
> ...



Ich fahr ein Stahl-HT...
 

Ok, ich hab vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben...nen "Gnadenschuss" gibts natürlich


----------



## ttbitg (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Also ich hab jetzt mal a bisserl über Google gestöbert. Einigen wir uns einfach auf Nürnberg  (ich glaub der Klaus Kornfeld kam aus Erlangen, oder?)
> ...



ok, guter kompromiss.

in der beschreibung fehlt die tatsache, dass sie, als sie richtigen kommerziellen erfolg hatten, definitv um größenordnungen schelchter geworden sind. wurd dann alles etwas zu glatt.
ich war mal vor ewigkeiten im KOMM auf einem konzert von denen. der halbe saal war die ganze zeit am hüpfen. absolut klasse.


----------



## ttbitg (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Ich fahr ein Stahl-HT...
> ...



ich mein ja auch ralfb das schwein


----------



## Beelzebub (15. Oktober 2003)

was issn das fürn fred      ich brech gleich ab.alles schweine hier aber echt 

ich fahrn alu-fully,rauch wie ein schlot und bin bis jetzt bei den touren immer gesund und munter heimgekommen.so schlimm kanns also gar nicht sein.

außer throw that beat gibts oder gabs noch andere prima kapellen aus unserer ecke wie zbs. "shiny gnomes" und "the truffauts".kennt die noch einer von euch?war ja sehr ähnlich.


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *außer throw that beat gibts oder gabs noch andere prima kapellen aus unserer ecke wie zbs. "shiny gnomes" und "the truffauts".kennt die noch einer von euch?war ja sehr ähnlich. *



Shiny Gnomes sind Kult!!! Da hab ich die CD mit "Lazing at Desert in" usw. daheim

Ich geh jetzt noch mal nen Schritt weiter:

War einer von Euch früher auf'm Kutter unterwegs (zu den vor-Techno-Zeiten mein ich, so Anfang 90er), da lief nämlich solche Mucke.

TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (15. Oktober 2003)

auf CD  man sowas hat man als vinyl !!!!!!

hier meld beelze issn alter bootgänger gewesen.dienstag,freitag,samstag.der micha der damals auflegte is doch ab und zu im loop zu hören.


----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Shiny Gnomes sind Kult!!! Da hab ich die CD mit "Lazing at Desert in" usw. daheim
> ...



wenn Du mit Kutter  das gute alte BOOT meinst...dann sag ich mal ja - war von 91 bis zum Ende mein zweites Wohnzimmer - ich kann behaupten ich hab auf mindestens jeder Parkbank am Kanal zwischen Boot und Fürth mindestens einmal genächtigt...ach ja, die gute alte Zeit...


----------



## Beelzebub (15. Oktober 2003)

na wenn du nur auf bänken genächtigt hast warste ja dann nich derjenige der mal mit runtergelassenen hosen beim pippi machen über die leitplanke gestolpert ist.
ein anblick den ich mein lebenlang nicht vergessen werde.

bei so kultläden fällt mir noch das kitsch und lakritz ein.oder das wo jetzt das doofe fritzz drinn ist.

wie hiess den der laden in der südstadt der im ersten stock war?
fing mit D an.


----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *na wenn du nur auf bänken genächtigt hast warste ja dann nich derjenige der mal mit runtergelassenen hosen beim pippi machen über die leitplanke gestolpert ist.
> ein anblick den ich mein lebenlang nicht vergessen werde *



NEIN, aber ich weiß wen Du meinst...

KOmisch, daß wir uns dann nicht von fürher kennen...

...aber dafür schätzen und lieben wir uns ja in der Gegenwart....:kotz:


----------



## Beelzebub (15. Oktober 2003)

LöööööööööööööööööööööL

das war son teddyboy aber mir fällt sein name nicht mehr ein.ich weiss nur der hatte mal nen recordstore in einer videothek nähe der herculeswerke.

ach ja der laden in der südstadt war das "Drönland".

alti damals sah ich noch viel jünger aus und trug ne brille.fotos werde ich aus selbstschutz aber nicht posten


----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *
> alti damals sah ich noch viel jünger aus und trug ne brille.fotos werde ich aus selbstschutz aber nicht posten *



Ich hatte erst schulterlange Dreads, dann ne Glatze und war um mindestens 20 kg "leichter" - Ok, dab in ich ja auch noch DH-Rennen gefahren und hab mir für "Ruhm und Ehr" die Knochen für das große  C auf P ruiniert...

Im Kitsch waren mir fürher im zu viele abge****te Penner!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *LöööööööööööööööööööööL
> 
> das war son teddyboy aber mir fällt sein name nicht mehr ein.ich weiss nur der hatte mal nen recordstore in einer videothek nähe der herculeswerke.
> ...



Ich hab damals noch in Ansbach gewohnt aber Boot war Pflicht. Für mich die einzig wahre Disse der letzten 20 Jahre in Nürnberg. Im Mach waren eh nur die Schleimis  Ich bin anfangs noch Samstags, dann eher Freitags und am Schluß dann nur noch Dienstags dagewesen.

Hab damals nur strikt Indie-Geschrammel wie The Smiths usw. gehört. Eventuell sollten wir echt mal Fotos austauschen wie wir damals ausgesehen baben (ich hab mich natürlich kein bißchen verändert)
Oder wir machen nen neuen Fred auf mit Bilder wie wir vor 10-15 Jahren so ausgesehen haben (da würde mich dann das Baby-Foto von Frazer interessieren )

Grüß
TOM

PS: Wer kennt die Boot-CD's?


----------



## Altitude (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> PS: Wer kennt die Boot-CD's? *



Ich, wenn Du die beiden noch auf "Gold" gebrannten CDR`s meinst...da sind so Klassiker wie "Heys Chris" und "Martin" drauf...

psst, brauchst Du???


----------



## biker-wug (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Oder wir machen nen neuen Fred auf mit Bilder wie wir vor 10-15 Jahren so ausgesehen haben (da würde mich dann das Baby-Foto von Frazer interessieren )
> ...




Bilder von mir, von vor 10 - 15 Jahren, das könnt ihr abhaken!! Da war ich zwischen zehn und fünfzehn!!

Da rück ich keine Bilder raus!! NENE!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Ich, wenn Du die beiden noch auf "Gold" gebrannten CDR`s meinst...da sind so Klassiker wie "Heys Chris" und "Martin" drauf...
> ...



Hey, hab isch konkret schon zuhause.

Da sind die ganzen alten Boot-Knaller drauf. Unbezahlbar die Teile.

TOM


----------



## Altitude (16. Oktober 2003)

so, genug "gespamt"!!!

Wann fahren wir nun???

Samstag Nachmittag oder Sonntag Früh???

Und ab jetzt will ich nur Fakten, Fakten Fakten...


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *so, genug "gespamt"!!!
> 
> Wann fahren wir nun???
> ...



Das hängt wohl stark vom Mario ab, wie ich das sehe. Ich schick den mal ne SMS und frag nach.

TOM


----------



## Altitude (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Das hängt wohl stark vom Mario ab, wie ich das sehe. Ich schick den mal ne SMS und frag nach.
> ...



Ok, dann harre ich der Dinge, die da kommen....


----------



## Techniker (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Schon witzig wenn man völlig unbedarft ins Forum schaut und Freds mit einem "All-Mountain" im Namen enteckt.  Passiert mir jetzt schon zum zweitenmal innerhalb von ein paar Wochen
> 
> Macht aber nix, das tolle Wetter muss man ausnutzen!
> ...



@ Tom:
Machs einfach : Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft AM


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> @ Tom:
> Machs einfach : Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft AM   *



Was machen? Familientreffen verlegen oder biken auf Samstag verlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Was machen? Familientreffen verlegen oder biken auf Samstag verlegen? *



Merkst Du immer noch nicht, daß Dir (fast) alle hörig sind?            
Sprich: Mach nen Termin und die anderen kommen.


----------



## Altitude (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> Merkst Du immer noch nicht, daß Dir (fast) alle hörig sind?
> Sprich: Mach nen Termin und die anderen kommen. *



Sag mal, machst Du Gehirnjogging oder so was????

Soviele "geistreiche" Postings innerhalb kürzester Zeit in verschiedenen Treads...wow


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> 
> Merkst Du immer noch nicht, daß Dir (fast) alle hörig sind?
> Sprich: Mach nen Termin und die anderen kommen. *



OK, dann sag ich mal:

Samstag 14 Uhr am Vestner Turm 
(aber nur weil Mario's Tochter krank ist und er wahrscheinlich weder Sa noch So kann)

Wer kommt?

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Altitude (16. Oktober 2003)

bin dabei...

:kotz:


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *bin dabei...
> 
> :kotz: *



soll das heißen wir biken bis wir :kotz: ?


----------



## Altitude (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> soll das heißen wir biken bis wir :kotz: ? *



wir verstehen uns....


----------



## All-Mountain (17. Oktober 2003)

...für Samstag den 18.10:  

12°C und Sonne pur. 

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Altitude (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *...für Samstag den 18.10:
> 
> 12°C und Sonne pur.
> ...



Welcome to Fürth...

...the sunny side of life!


----------



## Tom:-) (17. Oktober 2003)

kann leider nicht mitfahren. Müsst ihr eben sehen wie ihr ohne mich spass habt  

tom

p.s.: nein alti, mein votec ist nicht kaputt, ich fahr zu meinen eltern aufs land ... (ich weiss, das kann jeder sagen)


----------



## showman (17. Oktober 2003)

Kann leider auch nicht, sch****dreck
Grüsse an alle.
Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (17. Oktober 2003)

@Tom)
Irgendwie soll es nicht sein, dass wir uns mal beim biken treffen. Immer nur beim Pizzamampfen  

@Schowman
Schade, da Du mir doch beim fotografieren in Ungelstätten so gut geholfen hast ;-)

Was ist mit den anderen ÜV's? 

Das ist wahrscheinlich das letzte WE mit einigermaßen passablen Wetter!

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Oktober 2003)

wie gesagt ich hab meine bessere hälfte da,kann also nicht 
keine ahnung was mr. glitterfully´s knie macht,und der biker-wug ist ja vorerst außer gefecht wegen seiner schule am wochenende.

@Tom): jaja aufs land bei muttern kuchen futtern,während so ein landmaschinenmechaniker sooooooooooooooolche schweissnähte auf dein votec brutzelt damit nie mehr was bricht.

viel spaß euch allen am We. wir sehen uns ja spät. beim pizzamampfen.bin mal gespannt ob alti auch kommt oder seine freundin der katze was schlechtes ins essen tut damit er zum tierdoc muss.


----------



## Altitude (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *viel spaß euch allen am We. wir sehen uns ja spät. beim pizzamampfen.bin mal gespannt ob alti auch kommt oder seine freundin der katze was schlechtes ins essen tut damit er zum tierdoc muss.  *



ach beelze...

...ich hab mir den 30. schon extra freigehalten...bin zwar bis mindestens 19.00 im Geschäft...aber danach gehts direkt in die Veccia...


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Oktober 2003)

hömma alti bekommst du von geheimen informanten bescheid wenn ich mal was hier poste oder wie?
der fäärder is mir scho unheimlich 

ps:kleber sind schon in produktion


----------



## Altitude (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *hömma alti bekommst du von geheimen informanten bescheid wenn ich mal was hier poste oder wie?
> der fäärder is mir scho unheimlich
> *



big fädder is watching you...


----------



## falkenheimer (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

hab gerade vom Girl-Friend Startfreigabe erhalten. 

Bin also um 14.00 Uhr am Turm bei der Alten Veste. Wird ja wohl die letzte Tour mit super Wetter in diesem Jahr.

Bis dann,

Heiko


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Oktober 2003)

Das Wetter war tatsächlich noch mal genial: frisch aber sonnig. Die Trails waren trocken und griffig.

Alex/Altitude, Falkenheimer und ich trafen uns zu meiner wahrscheinlich letzten Veste-Tour. Alex legte sich ins Zeug und packte noch mal die besten Trail-Zuckerstücke in die Tour rein. 

Veste-Trails, euch werde ich vermissen 

Grüße Tom

PS: Bilder hab ich auch ein paar gemacht:hier


----------



## Altitude (18. Oktober 2003)

...ich kanns immernoch nicht Glauben, daß der Tom uns verlässt...


----------



## biker-wug (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> ach beelze...
> ...



Hi Leute, 

soll das Pizzamampfen am 30. stattfinden?? Bitte nicht, da hab ich um 20.00 Uhr Personalversammlung!!!!

Das ist der einzige Abend die nächsten 14 Tage an dem ich keine Zeit hab!!!!

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *
> 
> Hi Leute,
> ...



Hi Dieter,

das wird schwierig, weil ich auch nicht mehr die große Auswahl habe. Am Freitag den 31.10 hab ich Abschiedsessen mit meinen Arbeitskollegen und Samstag den 1.11. dürften die meisten schon was anderes vorhaben.

Möglich wäre bei mir noch Mittwoch der 29.10. ??? Was meint die ÜV-Allgemeinheit?

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Frazer (20. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

hatte ich wohl garnet gepostet, dass ich am WE keine Zeit hatte?!?! Na, egal, am Samstag war Arbeitsdienst zwecks Boot vom See holen und gestern war ich auf nem Geburtstag. Mein Knie hätts wahrscheinlich eh net durchgehalten, wobei mir des relativ egal wäre   ... bin ja noch jung...   

Mir ist des egal, ob's Pizzafuttern am 29.10. oder 30.10. stattfindet, ich bin die ganze Woche Abends in diversen Vorlesungen, von daher komme ich sowieso später (denke mal zwischen 20:00 und 21:00 Uhr). Aber kommen tu ich auf jeden Fall - des is a Drohung  

 

Volker


----------



## showman (20. Oktober 2003)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

29. oder 30. ist mir wurscht. Ich nehm mir halt die Zeit  .
@ Beelze, wollen wir wieder eine Fahrgemeinschaft gründen?
Und diesmal kannst du ruhig deine Radschuhe vergessen  

Gruss Showman


----------



## biker-wug (20. Oktober 2003)

Also für mich wäre der 29. auf jeden Fall besser!!

Also Jungs, entscheidet, wollt ihr mich dabei haben oder nicht???


----------



## Beelzebub (20. Oktober 2003)

29. ist mir sogar lieber.da schaff ich es auch pünktlich 
showman: is ok,aber ich fahr diesmal


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Oktober 2003)

...ist mir der 29. auch lieber. Da hätte ich einen Tag Pause zwischen meinen zwei Abschied-Freß-Events.

Wie isses mit Coffee, Alti und Hr_Meier?

TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *29. ist mir sogar lieber.da schaff ich es auch pünktlich
> showman: is ok,aber ich fahr diesmal *



Das wäre spitze von euch, wenn wir den 29. machen!!!

Zu der Fahrgemeinschaft, evtl. steig ich mit ein, wenn dann ruf ich Beelze nochmal kurz an!!

Ciao


----------



## showman (20. Oktober 2003)

@ Beelze, alles klar, dann kann ich ein paar wegschütten   . Was ist mit Frazer. Den könnten wir doch auch mitnehmen, oder?

Adios Showman


----------



## Frazer (21. Oktober 2003)

Würd ja gern mit euch mitfahren, allerdings bin ich da scho selber in Nürnberg und von daher wird mir wenig anderes übrig bleiben, als mein eigenes Fortbewegungsmittel zu nutzen.

Aber Danke für's Angebot  

Grüße
Frazer


----------



## biker-wug (21. Oktober 2003)

Also ist es jetzt der 29. oder wie seh ich das???

Alti, Coffee, usw. meldet euch mal zu wort!!


Ach ja, hat wer den Grufti seine Tel.Nr., nachdem er ja eher selten online ist, könnten wir ihn ja mal anrufen!!


----------



## Altitude (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *Also ist es jetzt der 29. oder wie seh ich das???
> 
> Alti, Coffee, usw. meldet euch mal zu wort!!
> ...



Ich werde versuchen es am 29. einzurichten...bin aber am dem Tag in München neue Aktionen gegen die bayerischen "Besatzer" planen....


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Oktober 2003)

wieso gibste dem edi eins auffe ömme? jedenfalls steh ich dir in gedanken bei


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Ich werde versuchen es am 29. einzurichten...bin aber am dem Tag in München neue Aktionen gegen die bayerischen "Besatzer" planen.... *



Bitte verschone bei eventuellen Terroranschlägen den Stadtteil Giesing. Da wohnen nämlich Franken...


----------



## Altitude (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Bitte verschone bei eventuellen Terroranschlägen den Stadtteil Giesing. Da wohnen nämlich Franken...  *



Fahnenfllüchtige habene keine Gnade zu erwarten...


----------



## biker-wug (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi all Mountain, 

deine günftige Wohnung ist in Giesing?? Da ist jetzt auch eine Bekannte von mir hingezogen, auch beruflich!!

Was zahlst für die Wohnung??


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Fahnenfllüchtige habene keine Gnade zu erwarten... *



Du weisst ja warum Fürth im zweiten Weltkrieg nicht bomadiert wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *Hi all Mountain,
> 
> deine günftige Wohnung ist in Giesing?? Da ist jetzt auch eine Bekannte von mir hingezogen, auch beruflich!!
> ...



Ich zahl für 55qm ohne Balkon 670 Euronen warm.  Das geht noch, denke ich.

TOM


----------



## Altitude (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Du weisst ja warum Fürth im zweiten Weltkrieg nicht bomadiert wurde... *



größte jüdische Gemeinde in Süddeutschland???


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> größte jüdische Gemeinde in Süddeutschland??? *



Bingo. 
Ich gründe dann die größte fränkische Gemeinde in München. Dieter's Bekannte und ich legen den Grundstein...


----------



## Altitude (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Bingo.
> Ich gründe dann die größte fränkische Gemeinde in München. Dieter's Bekannte und ich legen den Grundstein... *



Ist auch ne Taktik die "Besatzer" loszuwerden...

Gar net dumm für an Fürther

Die Idee hätt von mir sein können


----------



## biker-wug (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Bingo.
> Ich gründe dann die größte fränkische Gemeinde in München. Dieter's Bekannte und ich legen den Grundstein... *




Glaub das wird nicht, Sie war schon im Frankenland eine zugereiste!! Kommt aus der Pfalz!!

Aber dein Mietpreis ist in Ordnung, kann man für Münchner Verhältnisse nix sagen!!

Zieht eigentlich dein Bikerbabe mit nach München??


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Oktober 2003)

Der Plan ist, dass Ece noch bis Februar studiert und dann Ihr letztes Praktikum schon in München macht. Dann hat Sie noch die Diplomarbeit und ist dann fertig und könnte sich dann gleich in MUC einen Job suchen. 

Soweit der Plan...

TOM

PS: Ece hebt aber die Frankenquote in München auch nicht. Die kommt ürsprünglich schon aus München.


----------



## Hr_Meier (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

für mich sind 29. und 30. o.k.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Altitude (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hr_Meier _
> *Hi,
> 
> für mich sind 29. und 30. o.k.
> ...



Hi Mario, 

lange nichts mehr von Dir gelesen...

Grüße

Ins Fürther-Land


----------



## Hr_Meier (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Hi Mario,
> ...



Hallo Alex,

stimmt, bei mir war's etwas turbulent, da bin ich zu nix mehr gekommen....
Sogar mein Bike mußte sich im Keller langweilen.
Das Gröbste ist jetzt aber vorbei.

Drehn wir mal wieder eine Runde?

Gruß Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

